# Need help with memory selection



## balanga (Aug 11, 2014)

I  am building a FreeBSD system from scratch and could do with some help in my choice of memory...

I've decided to buy a SuperMicro X10SBA-L motherboard

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-SuperMicro-X10SBA-L-Motherboard-FULL-MFR-WARRANTY-/331016533910

Memory type is listed as:-

2x 204-pin SO-DIMM socket
Supports up to 8GB non-ECC DDR3 1333MHz memory (Dual Channel)

My query is that that seems like laptop memory whenever I search this spec.

Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Uniballer (Aug 11, 2014)

If you look at the picture of the board you will see laptop-style memory sockets, too.


----------



## kpa (Aug 11, 2014)

In the mini-itx platform the trend has been towards using the same memory as laptops use, SO-DIMMs are smaller than the conventional DIMMs and that cuts down the size taken on the motherboard that is already short on space.


----------



## balanga (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.... It's quite a few years since I last put a system together and so much has changed.

Anyhow I've now ordered some memory and hopefully will be building my FreeBSD server within the next few days.


----------



## balanga (Aug 21, 2014)

I have my motherboard now along with some memory but unfortunately can't get the system to boot up to the BIOS ...

Looking at the manual for the motherboard:-

ftp://supermicro.com/CDR-X10-UP_1.10_for_Intel_X10_UP_platform/MANUALS/X10SBA.pdf

it mentions 


```
This motherboard supports 1.35V memory only.
```

I've just noticed that my memory says 1.5V, although there are no beep codes when switching the system on. I do get beep codes when there is no memory.

Can anyone confirm that the motherboard will not boot using 1.5V DIMMS?


----------

